# Childproof Receptacles



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

Nosparxsse said:


> Had a General Contractor ask about a code on childproof receptacles....anyone???? input please.:001_huh:


NEC 2008 - 406.11 In all areas specified by 210.52, all 125 volt, 15- and 20-amp receptacles shall be listed tamper-resistant receptacles.

Check 406.8(A) and(B) as well - damp and wet locations will require weather-resistant receptacles. (125 and 250 volt, 15 and 20 amp)


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

And the bulk of them gotta be on AFCIs as well  . 210.12.


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

*Check with the state/county etc.*

Looks like you are on the 2005 code, so business as usual.
Lucky you!


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

Ahhhh, the tamper proof receptacles. Those I can actually understand....sorta. But I mean, hell, if a parent isn't going to put receptacle covers on their receptacles when they've got kids.....ahhh nevermind. It's all just another way to dumb down everyone and let the powers that be "keep us safe". 

Don't even get me started on those ridiculous weather resistant receptacles. If water is getting that far into a receptacle then something isn't right in the first place. It's not our fault that some homeowner ripped off the cover to their in-use cover, or one broke and they don't feel like fixing the dang thing.

JUST ONE MORE WAY TO GET THEIR HANDS INTO EVERYONE'S POCKETS BY "DOING IT FOR THE KIDS".

*!!!!!!BS!!!!!!*​


----------



## Mountain Electrician (Jan 22, 2007)

gilbequick said:


> Ahhhh, the tamper proof receptacles. Those I can actually understand....sorta. But I mean, hell, if a parent isn't going to put receptacle covers on their receptacles when they've got kids.....ahhh nevermind. It's all just another way to dumb down everyone and let the powers that be "keep us safe".
> 
> Don't even get me started on those ridiculous weather resistant receptacles. If water is getting that far into a receptacle then something isn't right in the first place. It's not our fault that some homeowner ripped off the cover to their in-use cover, or one broke and they don't feel like fixing the dang thing.
> 
> ...


You can never completely engineer stupid out of anything.


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

Mountain Electrician said:


> You can never completely engineer stupid out of anything.


I agreesth


----------



## Gummi Bear (Aug 2, 2007)

Looks like the 08 code's going to be fun. 

I see tamper proof receptacles spec'd in healthcare quite a bit, but no code reference to support it.


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

Gummi Bear said:


> Looks like the 08 code's going to be fun.
> 
> I see tamper proof receptacles spec'd in healthcare quite a bit, but no code reference to support it.


517.18(C)

Pediatric locations


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Gummi Bear said:


> Looks like the 08 code's going to be fun.


Many of the '08 changes are a joke!


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

Speedy Petey said:


> Many of the '08 changes are a joke!


 
That part i am not too thrilled and i feel the changes are getting out of the hand in one way.
but the other part i think they " dummy" down some way to near the mantiance dolt level EFFER !!!

Merci, Marc


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

frenchelectrican said:


> That part i am not too thrilled and i feel the changes are getting out of the hand in one way.
> but the other part i think they " dummy" down some way to near the mantiance dolt level EFFER !!!
> 
> Merci, Marc


remved bad link)http://www.ajc.com/metro/content/met...lled_0123.html

Be prepared to see more of this. These companies ARE going to start bringing in trainers and teaching this stuff on sample boards.

Coz' we charge too much. Thats it! I'm going back to school to be a mortition!!! Business is looking up.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

Leland :

sorry to bring up a subject to you but i try to click on the link and somehow it did not go to right spot at all so if you don't mind can you recheck the link for me ? 

Merci, Marc


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

Bad link Sorry.
It was about the poor guy that got killed doing a ballast at the school.


----------



## nicholas (Aug 5, 2010)

JohnJ0906 said:


> NEC 2008 - 406.11 In all areas specified by 210.52, all 125 volt, 15- and 20-amp receptacles shall be listed tamper-resistant receptacles.[what about this - in some of my areas we still have "115/120v" and the code states "125v" i dont think i should have to install tamper proof receptacles in these areas??????? (ever check your utility companys voltage)]
> 
> Check 406.8(A) and(B) as well - damp and wet locations will require weather-resistant receptacles. (125 and 250 volt, 15 and 20 amp)


 [ what about this - in some of areas we still have 115/120v and code states 125v i dont think i should have to install tamper proof receptacles in these areas???(ever check your utility companys voltages)


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

nicholas said:


> [ what about this - in some of areas we still have 115/120v and code states 125v i dont think i should have to install tamper proof receptacles in these areas???(ever check your utility companys voltages)


Now go to nec definitions and look up nominal voltage...


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

nicholas said:


> [ what about this - in some of areas we still have 115/120v and code states 125v i dont think i should have to install tamper proof receptacles in these areas???(ever check your utility companys voltages)


 They are not that much more so whats the big deal??:001_huh::whistling2:


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

480sparky said:


> And the bulk of them gotta be on AFCIs as well  . 210.12.













Suck it up, you will get by.


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

gilbequick said:


> JUST ONE MORE WAY TO GET THEIR HANDS INTO EVERYONE'S POCKETS BY "DOING IT FOR THE KIDS".
> 
> *!!!!!!BS!!!!!!*​





Mountain Electrician said:


> You can never completely engineer stupid out of anything.





bobelectric said:


> I agreesth


I agree you cannot engineer stupid out of anything.

But we can catch up with the rest of the developed world and have safer receptacles and get away from the ones that were designed a long time ago.

Have any of you guys actually read the substantiation for the change? 

You probably should before going off half cocked. :laughing:

But rock on, the code is in place, it has been in place here in MA for almost 3 years and the world did not end.

Oh wait, maybe that rule is what tanked the economy. :laughing:


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

HARRY304E said:


> They are not that much more so whats the big deal??:001_huh::whistling2:


They like to bitch. :laughing:


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

HARRY304E said:


> They are not that much more so whats the big deal??:001_huh::whistling2:


It isn't a big deal. Unless of course you like watching children die like some of these guys. Than I guess it's a big deal.

It is pretty funny all the bitching about an 08 code though. This was beaten to death years ago by those of us who keep up to date. :laughing:

BTW, they are Tamper *Resistant* not tamper proof. :no:


----------



## Split Bolt (Aug 30, 2010)

More rules means I can make more money!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## acrwc10 (Jan 28, 2007)

Split Bolt said:


> More rules means I can make more money!!!:thumbsup:


That's the spirit.:thumbup:


----------



## elecpatsfan (Oct 1, 2010)

I think that a height exception should be adopted, for example plugs for garage door openers. My inspector made me change over a non-tamper GFI plug that I installed on a panel change. The plug was nearly six feet off the basement floor. If a kid is standing on a ladder with a butter knife sticking it into the hot side of the plug, hasnt all hell broken loose at this point anyway?


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

Bob Badger said:


> Suck it up, you will get by.



LMFAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Even as we approach the 2011.
What a resurrection!!!:no:


----------



## danickstr (Mar 21, 2010)

is weather resistant GFI only stainless ears and screws or do they do something else to them?


----------

